# Gotta get my butt in gear



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Had a big Polish Festival a couple weeks ago. Ended up selling 105 ready made items and got 29 custom orders for these made from 24" round panels. Menards was out of them so I started gluing 5/4 boards up to make my own. Twice as expensive as the ready made ones. Plus the time involved. Ordered 12 on line and was told 2-3 weeks for delivery. Emailed the Menards buyer (got his address from past complaints on their wood quality) and explained the situation and sent a copy of some of my past receipts (3 digits). He overnighted the original 12 I ordered and put 25 more on the weekly truck special for me. Some stores got shorted. Only concern I had was not being able to pick thru them -- but I wasn't going to complain. Not going to rock the boat. I can adjust. 

Started cutting and had machine problems after about 8 of them. Got a new breakout board being overnighted from Probotix. It's either that or a broken wire someplace. I can't make people wait much longer for their plaques. They get anxious when they get them personalized.

The uncut stack is waiting to be carved.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

That sounds like my kinda of luck! Hope the board corrects your problem.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

See what being Contributor of the Month will get you??!! :wink:

You do good work, John.

David


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Did you have any idea that retirement was going to be this much fun?


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the problem with your CNC. I know you had the problem with wood blanks and had that under control. 

If the board doesn't work and you can't find a loose wire then you might have a grounding problem. Changes in humidity can wreak havoc with grounding sometimes.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Sorry to hear this Mike , what a time to break down , This makes me more inclined to build my own electronics cabinet,as maybe I’ll have a better understanding trouble shooting wise .


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good luck, John.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Sorry to hear this Mike , what a time to break down , This makes me more inclined to build my own electronics cabinet,as maybe I’ll have a better understanding trouble shooting wise .


Sorry John , I had a brain fart , calling you Mike for some reason lol .
In my defence ,I did work a night shift last night


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

They sent me a circuit board for the controller. That wasn't it. Now they think it's the machine's computer. Got one coming. I think it's the spindle. That'll be the next step if the new computer doesn't work. Nice thing about Probotix - You can call and talk to a live person. They were on the phone with me most of the day and didn't try to hurry things. They want it fixed almost as bad as I do. I have to start contacting customers and let them know there's going to be a delay in their order. Hope to be up and running by Tuesday.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sign in an office- Compared to me, Murphy was an optimist.
Machinery, power tools, etc. all go down at the most inopportune time! Let us know what caused the problem with the CNC. Don't have one but others might be interested for future reference.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

I think we got it up and running again....... finally. Was down about 10 days. Ended up being on the phone most of the time almost every one of those days. Got a new computer, controller, config files, stepper motor, wires, and a couple odds and ends. Still didn't work. Beltramidave got involved and sorted it all out and made it work. Can't make any nerd jokes for a while. Been cutting going on the second day now. Fingers are crossed it's good now. Was over 2 years with no problems while working it pretty steady. I emailed all the waiting orders explaining things and they've pretty much understood.

There's a lesson here for those wanting a cheap or China machine. There will be a time when you will need support and being able to call someone for help (in English) and get parts shipped overnite means a whole lot!!! Beltramidave and MEBCWD answered their phones each and every time, and 4d answered each email. Thanx Router Forum guys.

Let's hope we got it.

Don't think I deserve the Contributor title this month being pre-occupied with the machine.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Was there a specific thing that caused the trouble? I'd love to know the complete end of the drama. Was it several things or ultimately one thing that failed and led to the trouble?

4D


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

4D -- I'll PM you in a little while. It's been a long story with no definite answer.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Don't think I deserve the Contributor title this month being pre-occupied with the machine.


Good thing is you still the rest of the month to show us all the work you'll be doing since the machine is back up and running. :grin:


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

About 15 24" Polish Eagles with different names on them.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

4DThinker said:


> Was there a specific thing that caused the trouble? I'd love to know the complete end of the drama. Was it several things or ultimately one thing that failed and led to the trouble?
> 
> 4D


4D, John had multiple issues.

When I originally got involved, it was because of a Z limit switch error. After replacing the switch, he would still get random Z limit errors, he then replaced cable. I think the fix for this was using the new configurator and disabling the limits after homing is complete. I personally am not a fan of this, but it does what it is supposed to.

Then the random Z plunging started. Long story here that involved replacing Z motor and cable, PC, parallel cable and finally controller. Now Y & Z would home, but not X... Found that new controller had a damaged X stepper driver and a couple of ribbon cables. They attempted to swap A driver to X using the configurator setup, resulting in the X motor only turning one direction using A stepper driver. Fix was to replace damaged X driver with one from old controller and then reset the configurator to default so X is using X driver. Everything worked then, almost.

Tried A driver with known good motor and it still only drives one direction using both direction commands. Currently not an issue as A is not being used...

This was a tough one for sure. Glad I could help John get back up and running.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> 4D, John had multiple issues.
> 
> When I originally got involved, it was because of a Z limit switch error. After replacing the switch, he would still get random Z limit errors, he then replaced cable. I think the fix for this was using the new configurator and disabling the limits after homing is complete. I personally am not a fan of this, but it does what it is supposed to.
> 
> ...



Not as glad as John is!!!!!!! Thanx again Dave.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

It's still cutting. Holding my breath yet.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> It's still cutting. Holding my breath yet.


I like that one, I'm sure the customer will like it too.

Glad it is still cutting.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> It's still cutting. Holding my breath yet.


Looking good, John! Post a finished picture.

What are you using for mask? Do you have much trouble with it tearing?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

That's just vinyl contact paper from Walmart. It's ok for large things, but lifts up some doing small cuts.

Have had decent, not perfect, luck with Oramask 813 stencil film.

Just ordered a roll of General Formulations 502 mask from a local guy here. Cheaper than the Oramask. Don't know how it'll work.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Looking good, John! Post a finished picture.


One of those baltic birch glued up boards left natural with 4 coats of semi gloss poly.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

That looks great John. Your finish is really good.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

honesttjohn said:


> One of those baltic birch glued up boards left natural with 4 coats of semi gloss poly.


Looking good John! Machine still running?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Looking good John! Machine still running?


So far - so good.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Down to 1/2 dozen 24" eagles and a few small things to do yet - this is almost like a real job with a shorter commute -- and no overtime pay. I need a bigger faster machine. Well, faster anyway. Was going to wait til after the first of the year, but may have to figure out how to get it earlier. Back to the dungeon - I mean shop.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

honesttjohn said:


> I need a bigger faster machine. Well, faster anyway. Was going to wait til after the first of the year, but may have to figure out how to get it earlier.


What kinds of feeds and speeds are you typically running something like this at? One pass or rest machining with a second bit? The carvings look great, are you needing to do much sanding, or are they pretty good right off the machine?
Is is all 3D profile or are you separately v-carving the text?

Inquiring minds want to know...

Thanks, 
Richard


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Got it set for 180 ipm but it never gets that high. The finish cut usually runs between 15-70 ipm because of all the nooks and crannies. Rough cut zips along pretty good.

1/4" end mill for rough cut
1/4" ball nose for finish cut
60 deg V bit for text -- carved after finish cut

Decent wood with a good sharp bit keeps clean up to a minimum. Usually have to go over the edges with a brass brush. This is pine. Using hardwood would need virtually no clean up.


----------



## Jeff Speedster929 (Jul 15, 2018)

Good work John, hope you get the machine up and going.. By the way, how long is the cycle time for one of these?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Jeff Speedster929 said:


> Good work John, hope you get the machine up and going.. By the way, how long is the cycle time for one of these?


Back up and running.

Those 24" round ones is about 3 hours for the rough cut and 8 hours for the finish cut. Having a rack and pinion machine with Nema 34's should cut those times drastically.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Last of the custom orders are done. Machine is still running. Not totally 100% original right, but I don't use the A axis anyway.

Now, gotta get the space ready for the new arrival and start cutting for the holidays. We are the "featured artist" (gotta snicker at my name and artist used in the same sentence) for November and December at the Senior community Center - we can display on 3 walls. Of course it's all for sale. 

Any ideas what to display for the seniors and probably their mature offspring?? They said to make sure there are all price ranges.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Might do something with flowers, butterflies or hummingbirds for the ladies. Plaques and maybe some small picture frames with embellishments or wording. Small wall crosses would also be nice and would probably sell well.

Wildlife plaques like deer heads, hunting scenes or leaping bass or pike. 

Might ask if you can add a shelf so you could have things like bud vases and trinket boxes for the ladies and dresser trays for the men and women. They would not have to stick out too far from the wall. 

V-carving for cheaper versions and 3D for the higher priced items.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks good John!

Maybe make some military/veteran stuff...


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

when does your new baby arrive?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Scottart said:


> when does your new baby arrive?


Stand is here - but with no hardware. They said to figure two weeks to ship the main parts -- then add a week for shipping.


----------



## artman60 (Nov 22, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Sorry John , I had a brain fart , calling you Mike for some reason lol .
> In my defence ,I did work a night shift last night


I heard that as long as you didn’t call him late for dinner, he’s ok with anything else LOL.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Yes sir - I don't miss too many meals!!

Got an email from CNCRP -- it shipped. Scheduled delivery is Wednesday - 11 boxes. Hope it gets here cause we leave to see Grandkids Thursday morning.


----------

